# Ge en gij



## CapeGrysbok

Zou "ge" en "gij" (terug) standaardtaal moeten worden? Volgens mij zou dit veel helpen in het veralgemenen van het Nederlands in Vlaanderen, maar ik zou hier graag wat meer visies over horen. Laat alle bedenkingen maar komen!


----------



## Peterdg

"Ge" en "gij" zijn standaardtaal wat mij betreft.

Het Spaans kent hetzelfde fenomeen: een verschillend persoonlijk voornaamwoord en vervoeging voor de 2de persoon in Latijns Amerika ("voseo"" genaamd). Men heeft jaren geprobeerd het uit te roeien en het niet gelukt. Wel, in het Nederlands zal het ook niet lukken; men schaft niet ongestraft een tweede persoonsvorm af van hogerhand. "Ge" en "gij" zijn ingebakken in het Vlaamse taalgevoel.

En ik vraag me af waarom de Geert Van Istendaels daar zo tegen zijn.


----------



## triptonizer

Ik ben er niet voor of tegen. Ik kan enkel mijn eigen gebruik beschrijven (niet: verdedigen). Ik zeg zowel "je" als "ge", maar in andere situaties: "ge" is voor mijn gevoel het meest vertrouwelijk, gereserveerd voor de beste vrienden. Mensen die ik net iets minder goed ken maar waar ik toch geen beleefdheidsvorm voor wil gebruiken, spreek ik aan met "je". Bij kleine kinderen probeer ik consequent te blijven, en dat komt er dan op neer dat ik altijd "je" gebruik. Daardoor werk ik ongetwijfeld mee aan het uitroeien...


----------



## Denbruno

Ik ben ook niet echt voor- of tegenstander, maar enkele bedenkingen:
- ga je de oude grammatica dan opnieuw volgen? Ge werdt bijvoorbeeld? Of zie je dit ter vervanging van 'je'? Je moet rekening houden met het feit dat de grammatica erg verschilt (verglijk speel je - speelt ge, dt in verleden tijd, ...).
Ik wil er niet aan denken hoe we de verleden tijd van Engelse werkwoorden dan zullen vormen, nu we al zitten met vormen als gedeletet...

- Zelf gebruik ik erg vaak 'ge', steeds in informele gesprekken. Ik vind registers een leuk fenomeen in de taal, men hoeft naar mijn mening niet alles goed te keuren voor het formele register. Wat meer moeite doen is misschien net een vorm van respect in een formeel kader?

Interessante discussie wel.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik gebruik ook "jij" en "u" in schrijftaal maar in een normaal gesprek gebruik ik "ge"/gij".

Hoe we moeten spellen in het Nederlands, is een ander, heel lang en triest verhaal.


----------



## marrish

Denbruno said:


> [...] - ga je de oude grammatica dan opnieuw volgen? Ge werdt bijvoorbeeld? Of zie je dit ter vervanging van 'je'? Je moet rekening houden met het feit dat de grammatica erg verschilt (verglijk speel je - speelt ge, dt in verleden tijd, ...).
> [...]


Mag ik op een woordje uitleg rekenen over de oude (wel, blijkbaar nog steeds van toepassing!) grammatica? Ik hoop dan ook dat dit onderwerp bij deze ''thread'' hoort.


----------



## Peterdg

Geen probleem.

Het is eigenlijk geen "oude" grammatica; alleen, het wordt niet meer onderwezen omdat de zogezegde standaardtaal enkel met je/jij werkt.

Het verschil is het volgende: 

Jij leer*t*.
Leer jij? (zonder "t")

Gij leer*t*
Leer*t* gij? (met "t")

Jij word*t*.
Word jij? (zonder "t" omdat "leer jij" ook zonder "t" is)

Gij word*t*.
Word*t* gij? (met "t" omdat "leert gij" ook met "t" is)

Jij ging. (zonder "t")
Gij ging*t*. (met "t")
Ging*t* gij? (met "t")

Jij werd (zonder "t" omdat "jij ging" ook zonder "t" is).
Gij werd*t*. (met "t" omdat  "gij gingt" ook met "t" is)
Werd*t* gij? (met "t" omdat "gingt gij" ook met "t" is).


----------



## Denbruno

Inderdaad, voor een bevestiging hiervan: http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/343/ ;-)


----------



## CapeGrysbok

Een kleine, persoonlijke opmerking bij de link die hierboven is geplaatst:

Mijn taalgevoel vertelt mij wel dat "had" een in deze link een verleden tijd is, dat dus nooit een vervoegings-t nodig heeft. Ik gebruik persoonlijk nooit een -t in de verleden tijd met gij. Zo zeg ik dus "gij kwam naar mij", "kwam gij naar mij?". Ook: "gij werkt", "werkte gij?". Die "hadt gij" lijkt mij precies toch een fantasietje van een paar (Noord-)Nederlandse taalkundigen, voor mij ziet het er even fout uit als "werdt jij?". In alle teksten die gebruik maken van "gij" die ik heb gelezen, ben ik een vorm in de zin van "hadt gij" nog niet tegen gekomen. 

De kwestie van grammaticaregels maakt natúúrlijk uit van deze thread, anders zou ze vrij zinloos zijn... Laat maar komen!


----------



## Denbruno

Ik zei daarom ook de _oude _grammatica om een belangrijke reden; deze verschilt erg van het hedendaagse gebruik (in oud-Nederlandse teksten zal je gemakkelijker 'speeldet gij' of dergelijke terugvinden). Mijn opmerking gereformuleerd: passen we oudere, maar reeds bestaande regels toe, of maken we nieuwe regels gebaseerd op hoe 'ge' en 'gij' *nu* gebruikt worden? Dit is een vrij belangrijke vraag natuurlijk, de topic starter had het over (terug) standaardtaal worden van 'ge' en 'gij'.


----------



## CapeGrysbok

Denbruno said:


> Ik zei daarom ook de _oude _grammatica om een belangrijke reden; deze verschilt erg van het hedendaagse gebruik (in oud-Nederlandse teksten zal je gemakkelijker 'speeldet gij' of dergelijke terugvinden). Mijn opmerking gereformuleerd: passen we oudere, maar reeds bestaande regels toe, of maken we nieuwe regels gebaseerd op hoe 'ge' en 'gij' *nu* gebruikt worden? Dit is een vrij belangrijke vraag natuurlijk, de topic starter had het over (terug) standaardtaal worden van 'ge' en 'gij'.



Laat deze vraag dan ook een deel van het onderwerp zijn...


----------



## eno2

CapeGrysbok said:


> Zou "ge" en "gij" (terug) standaardtaal moeten worden? Volgens mij zou dit veel helpen in het veralgemenen van het Nederlands in Vlaanderen, maar ik zou hier graag wat meer visies over horen. Laat alle bedenkingen maar komen!



Is volgens mij standaardtaal, zoals iemand al zei.


----------



## Kabouterke

De vraag of "gij/ge" standaardtaal is is niet betwistbaar: Het is geen standaardtaal. In het wikipedia artikel over standaardtaal staat dat een standaardtaal een taalvariëteit is waarvoor de "papieren norm" geldt. Het is terug te vinden in woordenboeken, grammaticaboeken, stijlgidsen, enz.  Alle officiële communicatie van de Belgische/Vlaamse overheid, organisaties, mutualiteiten, enz. maken gebruik van u/jij. Daarnaast maken vrijwel alle Vlaamse nieuwszenders, radioprogramma's, publicaties (noem maar op) gebruik van de standaarde u/jij-combinatie. Bovendien bestaat er geen enkel Vlaamse NT2- (Nederlands als tweede taal)boeken waarin gij/ge en de bijbehorende vervoegingen worden geïntroduceerd en dus wordt het niet onderwezen. Geloof me, ik geef les Nederlands in Brussel en heb alle bestaande Vlaamse leerboeken gezien of gebruikt. Ook Vlamingen gebruiken jij/u in e-communicatie: facebook, sms'en tussen vrienden en familieleden worden vaak met jij/u geschreven. Gij/ge is dialect en dat valt niet te ontkennen.

Het is een andere kwestie of Vlaanderen zijn eigen standaard _zou moeten hebben._  Ik vind zelf dat een eigen standaard heel wat problemen zou oplossen.  Zoals ik reeds zei, geef ik les aan Franstaligen maar ook aan andere Europese professionelen en volwassenen in Brussel.  Zij vinden het hoogstirritant zich te realiseren dat de jij/u-vorm in de praktijk nooit in Vlaanderen wordt _gezegd_ pas nadat ze de jij/u-vorm onder de knie hebben. 

De ene gedeelde taalunie in Vlaanderen en Nederland is een geweldig idee, en ik vind dat corresponderende inspanningen ook hun nut kunnen hebben.  Maar ik ben echter voor een aparte standaard zoals het verschil tussen Brits Engels en Amerikaans Engels. Het is duidelijk dezelfde taal maar de landen hebben toch de vrijheid om regionale woordenschat en grammatica te reguleren.  Waar ik niet voor ben is een totale herziening van de taal, zoals de verdialectisering voorgesteeld door [vlaamsetaal punt be].  Het is te artificieel en verschilt te veel van de huidige standaardtaal alsook van de verschillende dialecten in Vlaanderen die niet al de voorgesteelde grammaticale structuren delen, om als standaardtaal van Vlaanderen te kunnen functioneren.


----------



## Red Arrow

Sorry voor het bumpen van een oud topic, maar het leek me zo stom om nóg een topic over gij en ge te openen.

@Peterdg: Veel Vlamingen vervoegen gij/ge net als u, met 7 uitzonderingen:
*Ge moogt *(<=> U mag)
*Ge zijt *(<=> U bent)
*Ge waart *(<=> U was)
*Ge hebt* (<=> U heeft/*hebt*)
*Ge kunt *(<=> U kan/*kunt*)
*Ge wilt *(<=> U wil/*wilt*)
*Ge zult* (<=> U zal/*zult*)

Ouderen zeggen inderdaad 'ge gingt', maar buiten West-Vlaanderen zul je mensen onder de +40 'ge ging' horen zeggen.

Er is veel commotie rond de o zo afgrijselijke 'gij bent' (Bah! Verkavelingsvlaams!), maar ik hoor helemaal niemand klagen over de nieuwe vervoeging van sterke werkwoorden. Het is gewoon volledig ingeburgerd en mensen merken niet eens dat sommigen 'ge ging' zeggen en anderen 'ge gingt'.

Ter info: mijn broer vindt dat 'ge gingt' compleet fout klinkt en heeft nog nooit iemand dat horen zeggen. Mijn ouders vinden dat 'ge ging' compleet fout klinkt en hebben nog nooit iemand dat horen zeggen.


----------



## eno2

Kabouterke said:


> .  Zij vinden het hoogstirritant zich te realiseren dat de jij/u-vorm in de praktijk nooit in Vlaanderen wordt _gezegd_ pas nadat ze de jij/u-vorm onder de knie hebben.


 Sorry maar hier krijg ik kop noch staart aan.



> de verdialectisering voorgesteeld door [vlaamsetaal punt be].


Verdialectisering over mijn dood lijk. 

Standaardtaal of niet, ge zult de Vlamingen hun Ge/GIJ nooit afnemen. 

Anekdote: Ik heb een vriend dubbeltennispartner die ook 15 jaar mijn tandarts was, en gewoon zijn klanten met U aan te spreken, dus ook mij, vijftien jaar Uwde hij mij en ik hem altijd
   maar jijen, tot ik het beu werd en de GE/GIJ vorm begon te gebruiken, wat een merkelijk kleiner contrast opleverde. 


@ Red Arrow: 'ge gingt':


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Sorry maar hier krijg ik kop noch staart aan.


Ik denk dat Kabouterke bedoelt dat in de taallessen de Nederlandse "jij/u" standaard wordt aangeleerd en, wanneer ze dat dan onder de knie hebben, dan zien ze dat in de praktijk (op de straat), niemand dat zo gebruikt maar wel de "gij/u" Vlaamse standaard ("u" is in Vlaanderen niet per se een beleefdheidsvorm: het wordt ook gebruikt als de accusatief (LV) en datief (MV) van "gij").


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Red Arrow :D said:


> Er is veel commotie rond de o zo afgrijselijke 'gij bent' (Bah! Verkavelingsvlaams!)


_Ge bent_ is in ieder geval wel de normale vorm in het Brabants van Noord-Brabant.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> @ Red Arrow: 'ge gingt':


Dat is hoe sterke werkwoorden vervoegd worden in de meeste dialecten. (zie Peterdgs post)
_Ge kondt er niks aan doen! 't Is niet uw fout!
Ge zoudt het niet zeggen, maar...
Gingde niet mee naar die voorstelling?_ (gingde = gingt ge)

Velen zeggen tegenwoordig dit in de plaats:
_Ge kon er niks aan doen! 't Is niet uw fout!
Ge zou het niet zeggen, maar...
Ging ge niet mee naar die voorstelling?_

De u-vorm is de gij-vorm aan het vervangen.

Ik ben het trouwens helemaal eens met Kabouterke. Gewoon omdat je in Vlaanderen meer gij/ge zult horen dan jij/je, wil nog niet zeggen dat het standaardtaal is of zou moeten zijn. Het is al moeilijk genoeg.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Ik denk dat Kabouterke bedoelt dat in de taallessen de Nederlandse "jij/u" standaard wordt aangeleerd en, wanneer ze dat dan onder de knie hebben, dan zien ze dat in de praktijk (op de straat), *niemand dat zo gebruikt maar wel de "gij/u" Vlaamse standaard* ("u" is in Vlaanderen niet per se een beleefdheidsvorm: het wordt ook gebruikt als de accusatief (LV) en datief (MV) van "gij").


Dat zal wel grotendeels kloppen. Ikzelf: jij/U.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Dat is hoe sterke werkwoorden vervoegd worden in de meeste dialecten. (zie Peterdgs post)
> 
> Velen zeggen tegenwoordig dit in de plaats:
> _Ge kon er niks aan doen! 't Is niet uw fout!
> Ge zou het niet zeggen, maar...
> Ging ge niet mee naar die voorstelling?_


 Zoals ik dus.Ik maak ook die "fout". Gebruik liever niet die ouderwetse verbuigingen.


> De u-vorm is de gij-vorm aan het vervangen.


 Kan best. Geen bezwaar.



> Ik ben het trouwens helemaal eens met Kabouterke. Gewoon omdat je in Vlaanderen meer gij/ge zult horen dan jij/je, wil nog niet zeggen dat het standaardtaal is of zou moeten zijn. Het is al moeilijk genoeg.


  het is van algemeen gebruik in Vlaanderen, dus...

De Van Dale entry:



> in Noord-Nederland verouderd behalve sporadisch in vormelijke schrijftaal en in zeer vormelijke gesproken taal (t.w. bij het spreken tot publiek en tot God), in *Zuid-Nederland en België* nog in de _*omgangstaal*_ subjectsvorm van de 2e persoon enkelvoud en meervoud (in het enkelvoud vervangen door ‘jij’, in het meervoud door ‘u’) vormvariant gij •wat zult gij, dwergen, u tegen Gods almacht verzetten!• gij zult niet doden



Dat gedoe met Zuid-Nederland en België  Waarom zegt VD hier nu NIET "Belgisch Nederlands" of "BE"?  A ja, In het zuiden van Nederland bedoelen ze. Ik verwarde met hun vroegere terminologie "Zuid-Nederlands" voor Belgisch Nederlands. Op de langen duur weet je niet meer of het taaltermen betreft of geografische termen.


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow :D said:


> Gewoon omdat je in Vlaanderen meer gij/ge zult horen dan jij/je, wil nog niet zeggen dat het standaardtaal is of zou moeten zijn. Het is al moeilijk genoeg.


In het Spaans heeft men het nochtans opgegeven. Daar is er ook een verschil in het gebruik van de tweede persoon enkelvoud en meervoud met een opmerkelijke parallel met het verschil Nederland-Vlaanderen.

Zowel het Spaanse model als het Zuid-Amerikaanse model is nu aanvaard als standaardtaal.

In Spanje: enk. tú (formeel: usted) - mv. vosotros (formeel: ustedes)
In (het grootste deel van) ZA: enk. vos (formeel: usted) - mv. ustedes (zowel gemoedelijk als formeel)

bv.



SP enk.ZA enk.SP mv.ZA mvtú eresvos sosvosotros soisustedes sontú puedesvos podésvosotros podéisustedes pueden


----------



## eno2

In Canarias gebruikt met vosotros in totaal niet. Noch vos.


----------



## Red Arrow

Peterdg said:


> In het Spaans heeft men het nochtans opgegeven.


Het is hier anders aardig aan 't lukken. Als in de toekomst iedereen werkwoorden met gij vervoegt zoals de jij-vorm, dan is de stap naar jijen en jouwen wel erg klein.
Om er nog een schepje op te doen: Ik hoor tegenwoordig ook steeds vaker dat men de t laat vallen bij inversie.

Gij gaat straks naar school.
Ga gij straks naar school?

En daar hoor ik ook niemand over klagen. Men klaagt alleen maar over 'gij bent'.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Ga gij straks naar school?
> .


Never. 

Gaat ge straks naar school?


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> In Canarias gebruikt met vosotros in totaal niet. Noch vos.


"Vosotros" wordt enkel op het Iberisch schiereiland gebruikt. In Canarias en in heel Amerika wordt voor de tweede persoon meervoud altijd "ustedes" gebruikt, op enkele zeer beperkte uitzonderingen na.


eno2 said:


> Gaat ge straks naar school?


Inderdaad. Of "Gade straks naar school?"


Red Arrow :D said:


> Als in de toekomst iedereen werkwoorden met gij vervoegt zoals de jij-vorm


Maar dat gebeurt toch niet.


----------



## Red Arrow

Peterdg said:


> Inderdaad. Of "Gade straks naar school?"


Volgens mij komt "gade" van "gaat ge" en niet van "ga ge".


Peterdg said:


> Maar dat gebeurt toch niet.


Ge zou, ge ging, ge klom, ge zwom, (ge bent), etc.

Gebruik Google als jullie me niet geloven. Vlamingen horen hun hele jeugd jij en je op tv en op school. Als tiener wil men volwassen klinken en gaat me 'gij' en 'ge' zeggen, maar velen blijft wel de jij-vorm gebruiken. Sommigen enkel voor de verleden tijd van sterke werkwoorden, anderen voor zo'n beetje alles.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> "Vosotros" wordt enkel op het Iberisch schiereiland gebruikt. In Canarias en in heel Amerika wordt voor de tweede persoon meervoud altijd "ustedes" gebruikt, op enkele zeer beperkte uitzonderingen na.


Veel eenvoudiger de infinitief te gebruiken van het werkwoord dan die niet altijd eenvoudige vosotros verbuiging 


> Inderdaad. Of "Gade straks naar school?"


Echt Vlaams. 


> Maar dat gebeurt toch niet.


 In de toekomst. Kunnen we niet weten. Het is wel iets wat ik altijd al deed, misschien niet 100%, dan toch dikwijls. Vooral geschreven, als ik er op let.


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow :D said:


> Volgens mij komt "gade" van "gaat ge" en niet van "ga ge".


Volgens mij ook, wat aantoont dat de "t" wel degelijk aanwezig is, ook bij inversie.


Red Arrow :D said:


> Ge zou, ge ging, ge klom, ge zwom


Kan zijn. Maar ik kan me niet inbeelden dat dat bij inversie die "t" zou wegvallen.


eno2 said:


> Veel eenvoudiger de infinitief te gebruiken van het werkwoord dan die niet altijd eenvoudige vosotros verbuiging



Wat bedoel je? Voor de imperatief?


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Volgens mij komt "gade" van "gaat ge" en niet van "ga ge".


 Doet dat ertoe? 



> Ge zou, ge ging, ge klom, ge zwom, (ge bent), etc.


En nu de inversies?


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Wat bedoel je? Voor de imperatief?



Sorry, my mistake, de 3º persoon meervoud 

Ustedes preguntaN 

ligt dicht bij de infinitief preguntaR.  

Vosotros preguntÁIS

is een moeilijker uitgang, bedoel ik.


----------



## Red Arrow

Peterdg said:


> Kan zijn. Maar ik kan me niet inbeelden dat dat bij inversie die "t" zou wegvallen.


Nog niet altijd. Bijvoorbeeld (nog) niet "lees ge" of iets dergelijks. Maar wel:
Google
Google

Ik heb het over de toekomst, he. Ik merk gewoon een duidelijke tendens op. De Nederlandse taalnazi's zijn goed bezig.


eno2 said:


> Doet dat ertoe?


"Gade" komt van "gaat ge".
"Ga ge" komt van "ga je", net als "ge bent" van "je bent" komt.


> En nu de inversies?


Die zijn toch hetzelfde in de verleden tijd?


----------



## eno2

> ="Red Arrow , post: 16584706, member: 756675"
> 
> Die zijn toch hetzelfde in de verleden tijd?


 Bij mij niet helemaal.


----------



## eno2

Kabouterke said:


> De vraag of "gij/ge" standaardtaal is is niet betwistbaar: Het is geen standaardtaal. In het wikipedia artikel over standaardtaal staat dat een standaardtaal een taalvariëteit is waarvoor de "papieren norm" geldt. Het is terug te vinden in *woordenboeken, *


"GE" Staat in Van Dale.
Ik dacht aan Belgisch Nederlands. Dat is ook standaardtaal. Maar nee, Van Dale noemt het "omgangstaal". Dus mag je wellicht gelijk hebben.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> "GE" Staat in Van Dale.


En niet alleen in van Dale. Ook in de Algemene Nederlandse Spraakkunst (ANS) wordt ge/gij besproken. In de tabel "De persoonlijke voornaamwoorden van de tweede persoon" op pagina 239, staan de "je-vorm" , de"u-vorm" en de "gij-vorm" broederlijk naast elkaar (eigenlijk: onder elkaar). Verderop in het hoofdstuk wordt besproken waar wat gebruikt wordt en voor "gij/ge" is dat in Zuid-Nederland (Noord-Brabant) en in België.

Of het nu standaardtaal is of niet, het zou het moeten zijn.


----------



## eno2

In feite klopt de argumentatie  van Kabouterke dus niet (over gebrek aan papieren bronnen)


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> In feite klopt de argumentatie  van Kabouterke dus niet (over gebrek aan papieren bronnen)


Als het in Waalse schoolboeken niet onderwezen wordt (wat best absurd is als je erover nadenkt. Vlamingen leren toch ook over septante en nonante?) dan heeft Kabouterke gelijk.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Als het in Waalse schoolboeken niet onderwezen wordt (wat best absurd is als je erover nadenkt. Vlamingen leren toch ook over septante en nonante?) dan heeft Kabouterke gelijk.


?



> Geloof me, ik geef les Nederlands in Brussel en heb alle bestaande Vlaamse leerboeken gezien of gebruikt


----------



## Red Arrow

Met "Waals" bedoelde ik "in Wallonië". In Wallonië gebruikt men toch dezelfde schoolboeken als in Brussel, of niet?!


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Met "Waals" bedoelde ik "in Wallonië". In Wallonië gebruikt men toch dezelfde schoolboeken als in Brussel, of niet?!


?
Kaboutertje had het in zijn argumentatie over het ontbreken van geschreven bronnen in het Nederlands. Bewering die niet klopt.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Kabouterke said:


> Zoals ik reeds zei, geef ik les aan Franstaligen maar ook aan andere Europese professionelen en volwassenen in Brussel. Zij vinden het hoogstirritant zich te realiseren dat de jij/u-vorm in de praktijk nooit in Vlaanderen wordt _gezegd_ pas nadat ze de jij/u-vorm onder de knie hebben.


Daar zou ik wel eens wat harde cijfers over willen zien. Ik vind dat een uiterst ongeloofwaardige uitspraak.

Zelf geef ik weliswaar geen les aan anderstaligen, maar ik kom beroepshalve en privé wel regelmatig in contact met anderstaligen die Nederlands kennen of bezig zijn Nederlands te leren. En ik heb nog nooit – letterlijk nog nooit – iemand van hen horen klagen over het feit dat in leerboeken en taalcursussen _jij_ wordt aangeleerd, terwijl in de omgangstaal in Vlaanderen overwegend _gij_ wordt gebruikt. Dat verschil vormt helemaal geen hoge drempel. Wanneer ik sprekers van het Nederlands als vreemde taal een enkele keer negatief commentaar hoor leveren, hebben ze het over gesprekspartners die ongevraagd op het Frans of het Engels overschakelen of die stug doorgaan in onverstaanbaar dialect, en dat soort dingen.

Ik kan me trouwens ook niet voorstellen dat vergelijkbare verschillen tussen norm en praktijk in andere talen zo nodig een 'hoogst irritant' probleem zouden zijn. Van elk van de vreemde talen die ik heb geleerd, heb ik eerst de schoolboekenvariant geleerd en met regionale en/of spreektalige taalvarianten heb ik gaandeweg in de praktijk kennisgemaakt.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik begrijp die dat-zin niet echt in het citaat hierboven niet echt. Mijn indruk is dat wij in ons verkavelingsvlaams de _gij/u_ zijn blijven behouden, en de _jij/je_-vorm alleen pas later aanleren. Of nee, dat geldt voor oudere sprekers. Bij jongeren zal de onderliggende _gij-_reflex misschien minder sterk zijn, en mogelijk ier er ook  regionale variatie. Maar zie: de titel van het bekende liedje "Ik hou van u" toont aan dat we een onderliggende gij-vorm gewoon zijn, want deze u is de objectvorm van "gij", niet de beleefdheidsvorm.

Storend voor mijn studenten is het dialectische accent eventueel, of het dialect tout court. Veel mensen die Nederlands leren, worden geconfronteerd met een voor hen onverstaanbaar dialect(accent). In Brugge krijgen vluchtelingen soms een cursus Brugs voor de werkvloer, heb ik ooit vernomen.


----------



## Chimel

eno2 said:


> In feite klopt de argumentatie  van Kabouterke dus niet (over gebrek aan papieren bronnen)


Ik vind wel dat zijn argumentatie over de "papieren norm" klopt (en niet over "papieren bronnen": er zijn *bronnen*, maar ze zijn niet de *norm*!). Peter bv zegt het zelf (#5): hij gebruikt ook "jij" in de schrijftaal. Je gaat de "gij/u" vorm misschien in taalboeken of zo terugvinden, maar meestal om uit te leggen dat deze vormen in Vlaanderen - en in de spreektaal - gangbaar zijn. Het zijn "secundaire bronnen", als het ware: geen echte spontane quotes, maar beschrijvingen van taalfenomenen. Want wie zou nu "Gingt jij? of "Gade" effectief in een formele tekst schrijven? Het is dus geen standaardtaal.

Pas op, dat wil niet zeggen dat ik daartegen ben. Ik begrijp volop dat je de jij/u vorm blijft gebruiken. En zoals Hans Molenslag het zegt: voor anderstaligen is dat niet zo'n grote drempel, dat is dus het probleem niet. Mar je kunt het toch graag gebruiken en toegeven dat het geen standaardtaal is, wat is er mis aan?

Mij zul je (zult jij? ) ook niet krijgen om "soixante-dix" ipv "septante" te zeggen. Maar ik heb geen enkel probleem om te erkennen dat "septante" en "nonante" (tot nader orde) geen standaard Frans is. Terwijl het wel vrij vaak geschreven wordt...


----------



## eno2

Als Van Dale "Ge" vermeldt, kan je dat niet volhouden, dat er geen geschreven bronnen zijn.

Nog eens:



> GE: in Noord-Nederland verouderd behalve sporadisch in vormelijke schrijftaal en in zeer vormelijke gesproken taal (t.w. bij het spreken tot publiek en tot God), in Zuid-Nederland en België nog in de omgangstaal subjectsvorm van de 2e persoon enkelvoud en meervoud (in het enkelvoud vervangen door ‘jij’, in het meervoud door ‘u’)vormvariant gij•wat zult gij, dwergen, u tegen Gods almacht verzetten!•gij zult niet doden



Omgangstaal in Vlaanderen en ook archaïsch in Nederland. 

Heb ik beweerd dat het standaardtaal is? Ja. In 2013. Ik was verkeerd. Toen had ik nog geen Van Dale (bij de hand).  Het is algemeen in Vlaanderen en verdient de status BE zei ik sindsdien.



> Ik begrijp volop dat je de jij/u vorm blijft gebruiken.


 Natuurlijk. Dat doe ik. Maar ik begrijp niet waarom je dat zo zegt? Is jij/u geen standaardtaal dan? Ik heb altijd geweten dat ge/gij Vlaams is.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Natuurlijk. Dat doe ik. Maar ik begrijp niet waarom je dat zo zegt? Is jij/u geen standaardtaal dan? Ik heb altijd geweten dat ge/gij Vlaams is.


Er is iets gek gebeurd met z'n post. Telkens als hij 'gij' schreef, werd het verbeterd door 'jij' 

Ik denk dat dat wel zo'n beetje genoeg zegt. Er zijn wel bronnen die het 'goedkeuren', net als er bronnen zijn die 'beter als' goedkeuren en laks zijn i.v.m. hen/hun, maar we weten allemaal dat de echte norm een stuk strenger is.

Zoals ik al zei, denk ik dat gij/ge aanleren of aanbevelen op school een slecht idee is. Het zou voor velen verwarring zorgen bij de verleden tijd van sterke werkwoorden. Bovendien zou het voor velen lijken of ze gij en ge van ons willen afpakken. ("Ge moet niet 'ge ging' zeggen, ge moet 'ge gingt' zeggen! Wat jullie nu zeggen is FOUT!")

Maar goed, je kan in theorie een kind alles aanleren. Maar mijn generatie gaat dan net zo doen over werkwoorden als hoe ouderen doen over c/k. ("Het is onlogisch! Wie heeft die zever eigenlijk bedacht? Wat was er mis met de oude regels?")


eno2 said:


> Het is algemeen in Vlaanderen en verdient de status BE zei ik.


Die status heeft het al volgens de Van Dale. Taalnazi's negeren het gewoon compleet.


----------



## eno2

NT2 onderwijzen doe je in standaardtaal en je laat dan ge/gij weg.

Kabouter zei over zijn leerlingen: "Zij vinden het hoogstirritant zich te realiseren dat de jij/u-vorm in de praktijk nooit in Vlaanderen wordt _gezegd"

Tja.... deelneming....

Nooit is helemaal niet waar trouwens. _


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> _Nooit is helemaal niet waar trouwens._


Ik zou zeggen: _Nooit is niet helemaal waar trouwens.
_
Kleine nuance.


----------



## bibibiben

_Ge _en _gij _zijn wellicht in het Belgisch-Nederlands levend. In het Nederlands-Nederlands zijn _ge_ en _gij_ zo dood als een pier.


----------



## eno2

Maar gedichten blijven getuigen. (Het Schrijverke G.G.)
Er zullen ook wel poëtische  voorbeelden uit Nederland zijn.

Is "Gij zult niet doden" daar dood?

Ter variatie op Lucebert:

Gij
Gij
Gij
Gij

Gij
Gij
Gij
Gij

Gij
Gij
Gij

Gij
Gij
Gij





> Tollens:
> Het Huwelijk
> 
> Wat buiten u bestaat, is vreemd aan uw verlangen,
> 't moet stromen uit uw hart, waaraan ge't hart zult hangen, etc...



Een mengsel van u en ge, dat is nog 't ergste.

Ik heb mijn anthologie van de Nederlandse poëzie niet bij van Komrij, waarschijnlijk zijn er
een hoop voorbeelden te geven uit de poëzie uit Nederland.

Of overdrijf ik?


----------



## bibibiben

_Ge _en _gij _zijn dood in Nederland. Morsdood.


----------



## bibibiben

Dat _ge_ en _gij_ in Nederland alleen nog in Bijbelse en poëtische taal bestaan, geeft wel aan hoe levend dit persoonlijk voornaamwoord is. Niet dus.


----------



## eno2

Ik beweer niet dat het levend is. Maar wat vind je hiervan: Van Dale zit er dus naast met zijn "omgangstaal in Zuid Nederland" voor "GE"?

En hiervan: is het een kwalijke zaak dat wij sommige relikwieën van het Oud-Nederlands bewaren die jullie hebben laten vallen?


----------



## bibibiben

Als Noord-Nederlander doe ik er verstandig aan dit voor kennisgeving aan te nemen.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> En hiervan: is het een kwalijke zaak dat wij sommige relikwieën van het Oud-Nederlands bewaren die jullie hebben laten vallen?



Wat zou er kwalijk aan zijn? Het wordt pas kwalijk als taalgebruikers iets wordt opgedrongen wat hun wezensvreemd is. Gelukkig houden de forumlezers zich hier verre van. Toch?


----------



## eno2

De klacht van "de Vlamingen gebruiken GE/GIJ "komt enkel van de NT2 leerlingen van Kabouter. Voor ons is het omgangstaal.  Je dacht toch niet  dat wij het jullie of vreemde   studenten willen opdringen? 

Maar wat vind je hiervan: Van Dale zit er dus naast met zijn "omgangstaal in Zuid Nederland" voor "GE"?  Zo niet, dan is "GE" Nederland toch niet helemaal "wezensvreemd". Toch?


----------



## bibibiben

_Ge _en _gij _kunnen in Nederland niet meer tot leven worden gewekt. Elke poging daartoe is gedoemd te mislukken. _Gij_ is net zo dood in Nederland als _thou_ in Groot-Brittannië en de Verenigde Staten. Dat _ge_ en _gij_ in Vlaanderen nog wel levend zijn, doet daar niets aan af.


----------



## eno2

Waarom zou het tot leven moeten worden gewekt? Ik gebruikte het zelfs in Vlaanderen niet. In Zuid Nederland(=Noord-Brabant) daarentegen gebruiken ze het nog als omgangstaal volgens van Dale.


----------



## bibibiben

Oké, dan is alles helder.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> _Ge _en _gij _zijn dood in Nederland. Morsdood.





bibibiben said:


> Dat _ge_ en _gij_ in Nederland alleen nog in Bijbelse en poëtische taal bestaan, geeft wel aan hoe levend dit persoonlijk voornaamwoord is. Niet dus.


Helemaal akkoord.


eno2 said:


> Een mengsel van u en ge, dat is nog 't ergste.


Dat is niet erg; dat is hoe het in Vlaanderen gebruikt wordt. "Ge/gij" voor het onderwerp, "u" voor het voorwerp (lijdend of meewerkend).


eno2 said:


> een hoop voorbeelden te geven uit de poëzie uit Nederland.


Ik weet niet of er een hoop zijn. Maar bv. bij Willem Kloos (niet echt modern, en dat is zacht uitgedrukt; de man zou 99 jaar ouder zijn dan ik) is er geen "jij" of "je" te bespeuren. Allemaal "ge", "gij" en "u", net zoals het nu nog gebruikt wordt in Vlaanderen.

PS. Willem Kloos is, naar mijn gevoelen, de grootste dichter aller tijden uit het Nederlandstalig gebied (en dat is erg persoonlijk; iedereen mag het daar oneens mee zijn).


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Helemaal akkoord.





Peterdg said:


> "Ge" en "gij" zijn standaardtaal wat mij betreft.
> .





eno2 said:


> Is volgens mij standaardtaal, zoals iemand al zei.


Is het niet een beetje raar het in Nederland morsdode GE/GIJ van de kwalificatie "standaardtaal "  te voorzien?
Ik moest al terugkrabbelen: ik bedoelde Belgisch Nederlands...

Kloos not bad, me Van Ostayen.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Is het niet een beetje raar het in Nederland morsdode GE/GIJ van de kwalificatie "standaardtaal " te voorzien?


Moeten de Spanjaarden dan het in Spanje volledig onbestaande "voseo" dan ook maar verwijzen naar de prullenbak of moeten de Zuid-Amerikanen dan "tú" en "vosotros" ook maar naar de prullenbak verwijzen?


----------



## eno2

Van prullenbak is noch in de Spaanssprekende gebieden noch in de Nederlandsprekende gebieden sprake. De taalgebruikers gaan hun gang en het gaat over de benaming die de taalautoriteiten  op het gebruik van GE/GIJ plakken. "Standaardtaal" is die benaming  niet.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Chimel said:


> Mij zul je (zult jij? ) ook niet krijgen om "soixante-dix" ipv "septante" te zeggen.


Ik ga hier even taalkundig op in, als dat mag. _Je_ en _jij_ zijn de onbeklemtoonde en beklemtoonde variant van hetzelfde voornaamwoord. De keuze voor werkwoordsvormen met of zonder -t is in beide gevallen altijd hetzelfde. In dit concrete geval is _zul je_ zonder -t correct, dus is het ook _zul jij_ zonder -t. Dat wil niet zeggen dat _je_ en _jij_ altijd inwisselbaar zijn. Wanneer bijvoorbeeld _je_ als synoniem van _men_ wordt gebruikt en dus niet naar één bepaalde persoon verwijst, zoals in de bovenstaande zin, is alleen _je_ gebruikelijk.

Verder ontbreekt er ook een woordje in de zin.
_Mij zul je ook niet zover krijgen om ... te zeggen._

Mogelijke synoniemen:
_Ik kan mezelf er niet toe brengen om ... te zeggen.
Mij zul je niet gauw ... horen zeggen._ [minder sterk]


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt voor de correctie, het mag zeker.

Ik had mij gebaseerd op de uitleg van Peter bij #7: Leer je/leert jij - Word je/wordt jij, dus dan ook zul je/zult jij, dacht ik.

Dan is de drempel voor anderstaligen toch wat groter dan je dacht...


----------



## LilyTheTiger

Ik schrijf altijd een -t bij de persoonsvorm van "gij". Ook in de verleden tijd. 
Het is misschien even wennen, maar het is een makkelijke regel, en ik vind het charmant dat het een beetje anders is. 

Voor mij hoeft het geen standaardtaal te worden, want als het gestandaardiseerd wordt, zullen er weer andere zaken bijgevijld worden en verloren gaan.
(Want mag je dan nog "waar komde gij nu mee af" zeggen, als het dan eigenlijk "waar komt gij nu mee af" moet zijn?)

Maar er mag voor mijn part wel wat meer aandacht en verdraagzaamheid komen voor de geschreven versie. 
Ik hou er bijvoorbeeld niet van dat je op school geen woorden als "goesting" en "plezant" mag gebruiken. En ook geen "gij" en "ge".
Misschien zouden een paar lessen over de lokale Vlaamse variant wel een goed idee zijn. 
Kinderen kunnen heel wat registers aan. Bovendien vind ik het heel jammer dat de taal van thuis als "fout" wordt aangeduid, of dat er gedaan wordt alsof je in het Vlaams niet mag schrijven, alleen spreken (en zelfs dat laatste niet altijd).


----------



## LilyTheTiger

bibibiben said:


> Dat _ge_ en _gij_ in Nederland alleen nog in Bijbelse en poëtische taal bestaan, geeft wel aan hoe levend dit persoonlijk voornaamwoord is. Niet dus.



In Vlaanderen nog springlevend, hoor.

Het zou mij zeer vreemd in de oren klinken als mijn vriendinnen tegen mij opeens zouden beginnen "jijen en jouwen" 
En wij zijn allemaal geboren in de jaren ´80, dus lang na bijbelse tijden.


----------



## bibibiben

LilyTheTiger said:


> In Vlaanderen nog springlevend, hoor.
> 
> Het zou mij zeer vreemd in de oren klinken als mijn vriendinnen tegen mij opeens zouden beginnen "jijen en jouwen"
> En wij zijn allemaal geboren in de jaren ´80, dus lang na bijbelse tijden.



Ik had het dan ook over de situatie in Nederland.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Ik had het dan ook over de situatie in Nederland.


Maar ik wist eigenlijk niet dat "gij/ge/u (als complement voor "gij")" in Nederland vroeger blijkbaar ook gebruikt werd (ik realizeerde het me pas toen ik Willem Kloos vermelde hier ergens boven en dan een bloemlezing van zijn werk even doornam).

Weet je soms wanneer dat in Nederland beginnen verdwijnen is en wanneer "jij/je/jou/jouw" is gaan overheersen (en misschien ook "waarom?")? Heeft "jij/je" altijd bestaan als vorm in Nederland naast "gij/ge" of is het iets dat later is ontstaan?


----------



## Red Arrow

Van etymologiebank.nl:


> De ontwikkeling van _j_ > _g_ had plaats in frankische dialecten; in het Hollands had de taal van ouds _j_, maar daarnaast kwam onder frankische invloed de _g-_vorm steeds meer op. In het mnl. vinden wij enklitisch _je_ voor het eerst in de 2de helft der 14de eeuw (Aardenburg), en beklemtoond _jij_ zelfs eerst c. 1550. Uit dit late optreden leidde Verdenius, Ts. 43, 1924, 81-104 af, dat het pronomen met _j_ eerst zou zijn ontstaan in enklise: uit _hebdi_ zou zich _heb_ _je_ ontwikkeld hebben (daartegen J. W. Muller, Ts. 45, 1926, 81-110). Het is echter wel te verklaren, dat in de geschreven taal de vormen uit de volkstaal vermeden werden


Het Hollands heeft blijkbaar altijd al 'jij' gehad.


----------



## bibibiben

Het fijne weet ik er niet van, maar op onder redactie van M.C. van den Toorn, W. Pijnenburg, J.A. van Leuvensteijn                     en J.M. van der Horst, Geschiedenis van de Nederlandse taal · dbnl ben ik op deze interessante passage gestuit:

"In 18e-eeuwse taal was het gebruik van de vormen van de persoonlijke voornaamwoorden van de tweede persoon, de ‘aanspreekvormen’, nog niet eenduidig: in vertrouwelijke omgang wisselden _je_ en _ge_ grillig, terwijl _jou_ en _jullie_ ontbraken (De Vooys 1952: 130, 135; Van der Wal 1992: 270). *Je komt al sinds de 17e eeuw voor in plaats van ge, maar krijgt eerst in de loop van de 19e eeuw de overhand* (Te Winkel 1901: 123; Muller 1926a: 108-110). Toch noemde Weiland(1806: 103-104) slechts _gij_ als aanspreekvorm (De Vooys 1931: 29) en bleeft _gij/ge_ nog tot diep in de 19e eeuw de gebruikelijke geschreven aanspreekvorm (Schönfeld-Van Loey 1970: 138; Brachin 1977: 46)."

Het was dus in de tijd van Kloos dat _gij_ in Nederland steeds meer terrein verloor. Kloos gebruikte ook niet in al zijn gedichten de gij-vorm:

_Zwak-burgerlijk en laf-lief levend Bussum, 
Dat zijt een speel-vertrek voor slechte kinderen, 
Daarheen verwezen, wijl zij dan niet hinderen 
Konden de echt-groote menschen. Zeg eens, lust je 'em,

Dees donderende vuist? Doe maar of j' kust hem 
Met uw schijn-heilige gezicht, verslinderen 
Van al wat echt in menschborst is. Kom, sust je 'em, 
Uw toorn maar, kleinen toorn, die niets dan hinderen

Kan aan uw eigen sufferige leventje 
Van zoetlijk-bedrijf'ge daagjes en slaperig 
Door-gezeurde avondjes, waar elk met gaperig


Gebaar iets tracht te zeggen van zijn streventje, 
Dat niets was als een spelletje, o klein volkje, 
Dat ras verdwijnen zal als een ijl wolkje._


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow en bibibiben: beiden bedankt! Interessant om te weten.

Bibibiben: dat gedicht staat niet in mijn bloemlezing (Het lijkt me ook niet echt een typisch Kloos gedicht, toch niet zoals ik hem ken: nogal zwaarmoedig (en dat is zacht uitgedrukt)). Wat ik de meest iconische zin vind van Kloos is:



> Thans is het uwe beurt van kracht. Welnu: tracht even sterk als ik nu sterf, te leven in de eenzaamheid van 't leven, dat u wacht.


Boem, gedaan! En dat is niet echt opgewekt te noemen, zou ik zo zeggen.

EDIT: er zijn nog iconische zinnen van Kloos natuurlijk.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Even mijn boekenkast in gedoken. Ook in _Camera Obscura_ (1839) van Hildebrand en _Max Havelaar_ (1860) van Multatuli komen _jij_ en _gij_ nog allebei voor. Daar zal vermoedelijk wel een of andere regelmaat in zitten, bijvoorbeeld een volks typetje _jij_ en een deftige heer of dame _gij_, of zoiets.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> _ verslinderen._



Rijmdwang


----------

